# My Boy Austin Crosses 09-12-11



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Austin, my thought and prayers to you during this difficult, sad time and days to come. 

Austin will always be in your heart and right by your side in spirit.

Godspeed Austin.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Larry, I'm so very sorry. You'll find lots of support and friendship here, and many who have suddenly lost their pals too. I hope, when you feel up to it, that you'll tell us more about Austin and share pictures too. Godspeed to your sweet Austin, and hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Larry*

Larry

I am so VERY SORRY to hear about your Austin. I know he is at peace now and that my Snobear and Smooch have greeted him at the Rainbow Bridge.
Sounds like Austin went as suddenly as our Snobear. Snobear was 10 years, 3 mos. old.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Larry, I am so sorry for your loss of your precious Austin. My thought and prayers are with you. Godspeed Austin.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too want to say that I am sorry to read about the loss of your Austin.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Larry....I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Austin. 

Please share some pictures of Austin when you're ready.

RIP Austin!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about the loss of your Austin. It is such hard thing and even more so when it is so sudden. Many people here understand your loss and share their prayers and comfort with you. My angel girl Magic will share her tennis balls with Austin at the Bridge.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

{{hugs for you}} and one very special {{{hug}}} for Austin.


----------



## longhorn34 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Thank you*

A heartfelt thank you for all the replies for Austin. Here is the last photograph I have of him. He loved his "babies" and tennis balls.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Austin. It always hurts us so much to have to let them go even though we know we are doing the right thing

I'm sure there are lots of tennis balls at the bridge for Austin to play with as he makes new friends there.

Run free Austin


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. He is lucky he has such a good owner willing to allow him to cross in peace. Hugs to you and your family and my deepest consolences. Kimberly


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry. Your Austin reminds me of my Tess, I lost her April 20. Rest in peace Austin.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Larry~

Thank you for sharing about your loss of beautiful golden-boy Austin. I saw the photo you posted of him too --kind, sweet face. Such a sudden loss -- I am so sorry! There are lots of beautiful, sweet, loving goldens who once belonged to the earthly forum members you meet here -- and know that your boy is in very good company with them!

Your New Texas Friend.....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Larry, I'm sorry for the loss of your precious boy Austin. His photo is just so precious. I've lost two to the same type of cancer and it's so hard to understand how they can be fine one moment, and not the next. HUGS to you as you grieve your loss of your precious one and I hope you will be able to share more memories of him with us when you feel up to it.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So Sorry, thinking of you...


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Larry, I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Austin. What a sweet face. Thank you for sharing a picture. Having suffered the loss of my Sammy last September, I understand your pain. I still cry sometimes when something reminds me of my sweet boy. You did the right thing for your guy and I am sure he knew how much you loved him. I look forward to hearing more about your Austin. Sharing here on the forum helps. You will find an amazing group of people who understand because we all love of Golden babies. RIP sweet Austin, say hi to Sammy at the Bridge.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your special boy Austin. What a beautiful sugar face. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Austin


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a beautiful face. I am so sorry for your loss. It is not easy but here we understand your pain. Austin is running feel now and will most certainly watch over you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Ohhhh, what a handsome boy! He has a very, very sweet face. I'm so very sorry for your loss. It is such a difficult time and decision. I have no doubt that he took so much of your love with him - enough to last until you see him again. I hope he and my Sophie have become friends already. We lost her in May, and I still cry every single day. It hurts like nothing else. Take care.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Larry,
Austin has such a sweet and kindly face. Sending hugs to you at this sad time.
I am sure my boy, Beau, who I lost in January, is showing him all the best places to explore across the bridge. 
Thanks for sharing Austin with us.


----------



## missingbelle (Aug 1, 2011)

I am so sorry. A similar thing happened to my 11 year old girl Belle I lost last year. Only symptoms were vomiting. I hate cancer.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so, so sorry. His sweet face shows how much he was loved. My Casey will show him lots of tennis balls.

Peace and prayers to you


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry too for loss of your dear Austin. He was sweet boy with beautiful eyes. This is my third try to post, to say something to easy your pain, but words are not coming. I just can tell you I feel, I understand and I am very, very sorry.
Rest in peace sweet Austin.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free beautiful Austin.


----------



## OldeEnglishD (Aug 21, 2011)

Larry, I am so sorry for your loss. Austin looked like a true gentleman. My Harley will be waiting at the bridge to play with him.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What a cutie pie. Thank you for helping him to the bridge. Make sure he kisses my mom!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss--Austin was a beautiful boy. I also had to say goodbye to our golden Rosie on Monday so I know your pain. May your many memories of Austin comfort you in the days to come.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your beautiful boy.


----------



## longhorn34 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments. I am very sorry for your loss also. I hope Rosie meets Austin and they have a blast together. I lost my golden girl Amber 4 years ago. I hope she shows both of them all the good stuff on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

I am so very sorry and I know the pain your going through. I love the picture of him....he reminds me of my Kula who just passed last month.I'm sure they're having a great time together at the bridge.


----------



## longhorn34 (Sep 14, 2011)

Stopped by to thank everyone for all the support and kind words. Makes me sad to read of so many of our babies leaving us too soon. 4 weeks of Austin passing is soon approaching, I still cant believe he is not here wanting me to toss him his ball, or pull one out from under the couch that he put there. Miss ya big guy!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am sorry that I missed this thread originally, but I wanted to give my condolences to you. Run free at the bridge, Austin.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

RIP Austin

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to let them go, especially when there is no indication that they are sick. Hugs to you.


----------

